# 7 Codes & 26 Deficiencies



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Darn metric system. 

That's a pretty American looking setup you have there. Is that 600 volts?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job of posting pics WITH explanation of code violations :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job of posting pics WITH explanation of code violations :thumbsup:



That is true, because I have no idea what the violations would be in the Canadian Electrical Code.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That is true, because I have no idea what the violations would be in the Canadian Electrical Code.


And how would that be different than you having any idea what violations would be of the National Electrical Code? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And how would that be different than you having any idea what violations would be of the National Electrical Code? :laughing:



480sparky - 1
Peter D - 0


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> 480sparky - 1
> Peter D - 0


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## crizpyfingerz (Feb 8, 2009)

You know what irritates me the most about those pictures? The fact that they're such small deficiencies, all of which could be taken care of in a day. Granted, a little more effort would have to be put in to move up the actual disconnects and fix the safety mechanisms but its still doable. I bet all of this has been ignored for years.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

crizpyfingerz said:


> The fact that they're such small deficiencies, all of which could be taken care of in a day...


by someone who charges for their time by the hour.



> I bet all of this has been ignored for years.


plant guys.

Story on the recent sugar plant fire and OSHA:
http://www.news4jax.com/news4georgia/21106161/detail.html


----------



## crizpyfingerz (Feb 8, 2009)

BryanMD said:


> by someone who charges for their time by the hour.


So 50-100 an hour vs. potential electrical fire that could harm others.

seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

crizpyfingerz said:


> So 50-100 an hour vs. potential electrical fire that could harm others.
> 
> seems like a no brainer to me.


How can a few missing straps and covers cause a potential fire?


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> How can a few missing straps and covers cause a potential fire?


Irrelevant. The Ontario Electrical Safety Code is a legal binding document. It's not up to debate which you use or ignore. 

To answer your question.

Rodents, dust, falling debris, accidental contact, mechanical damage and my favourite liquids. All of which have no business entering an enclosure with bare live parts or soft insulation.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Rodents, dust, falling debris, accidental contact, mechanical damage and my favourite liquids. All of which have no business entering an enclosure with bare live parts or soft insulation.


It's "favorite", not "favourite". :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's "favorite", not "favourite".


it's like they get paid something extra for using all those superfluous vowels


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad to see Americans are ever vigilent on everything except their failing economy and open boarders. 

Way to show your true COLOURS.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's "favorite", not "favourite". :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You need a dictionary, dude.

Favourite.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> Glad to see Americans are ever vigilent on everything except their failing economy and open boarders.
> 
> Way to show your true COLOURS.


Be quiet you or we'll annex your ass!:jester:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Glad to see Americans are ever vigilent on everything except their failing economy and open boarders.
> 
> Way to show your true COLOURS.


What's a boarder? :laughing:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Well it must pay well to be the grammer/spelling police for the internet. 

I just install electrical equipment...poor me.


----------

